# Adjustment Omnistor Awning 5002



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

Can anyone tell me, if there is any adjustment possible on a Omnistor 5002 awing.

The problem being, when I open it out it is too low at the front, when I attach the Safari room, even after taking any slack up on the legs. I need to raise it about 6 inches.

I have had a look at the mechanism on the rail attached to the van, but cannot see any way of adjusting it. Any suggestions please?

Thanking you in anticipation
Graham


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Castaway

We have the same awning as you but with a safari residence and ours fits without problem, I dont quite understand what you are trying to explain. Do you have the legs fully extended?

Do you have any pictures that you can post to explain it

Andy


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I'm a little puzzled on my Awning when I unclip the font leg and release the locking lever the front legs will extend out more than enough. Was the safari room made for you model MH as they are made in lots of different sizes or have you bought it second hand.

Wobby


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I am currently an having Omnistor awning made and they needed to know the minimum height at the front of the awning so that the hab door would clear this when opened.
Just thinking that if you bought yours seperate to the MH then maybe it's the wrong type for your van :?


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

The awning came with the van, assumed it was right one for MH (Burstner 747) but now you have put doubts in my mind will check that.

The problem seems to be that the slope of the awning is too steep, therefore the side panels on Safari room are not vertical, so I wanted to know if there is any way the downward angle can be altered on the arms to lessen the slope.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm quite new to this so can't really help but I'm sure someone will come along with the answer or at last a good clue


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

I am sure they will, there are some smart folk on here, but thank you anyway.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Forgive me if I am misunderstanding this, but surely it is the adjustment on the front legs which will determine the angle of the awning. I had one of these on my last van and whilst it was perfectly satisfactory, it was difficult to get the sides square to the 'van on anything but a perfectly level pitch.


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

What it needs is the angle of the arms adjusting so that the arm enable the slack at the front to be higher by about 6 inches. The adjustment of the legs does not really come into it. The adjustment needs to be at the van end but I cannot find any way of doing it!!


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Sorry but I am completely flummoxed a photo of the set-up might help why don't you pop into a dealers they might be able to help. There must be loads of dealers up your way.

Wobby


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi there,

I may be wrong, but as far as I know there is only lateral adjustment on the extending arms, (not legs), ie loosening of the allen screws and left or right adjustment. This then affects the correct stowage of the awning in it's housing. The only adjustment to the extended height of the awning, is at the front using the legs.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi castaway, I am sorry but you are totally missing the point with your awning. When opened you adjust the angle by shorteningt or lenghening the legs to get your side panels straightened. There is NO adjustment at the van end for what you are thinking & I would not recommend an amateur to try any mechanical adjustment on either a Fiamma or Omnistor awning as we end up fixing the bodges at work & customers then complain about our hourly rate fixing what they have messed up. If in doubt take it to a reputable dealer for reassurance, Steve


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Thank you for all you replies and suggestions. Will have to get thinking hat on for taking up the slack.


----------

